# LeChamp Ti as a gravel bike?



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

I've truly enjoyed my 2012 LeChamp Ti from day 1. On a few rides, I've ventured a little of the beaten path down a gravel/dirt road, but since it's still first and foremost a road bike, I've been a bit hesitant to do too much serious gravel riding. 

So my question is, has anyone thrown on some gravel knobbies and turned their LC Ti into a gravel road bike? Think the CF fork can take the punishment? What about the frame or the stock Mavic Ksyriums? 

TIA!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

usn.mustanger said:


> So my question is, has anyone thrown on some gravel knobbies and turned their LC Ti into a gravel road bike?


With 405mm chain stays not sure why anyone would try. Will it even fit a 28C road tire?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

> Think the CF fork can take the punishment? What about the frame or the stock Mavic Ksyriums?


Yes, yes and yes. Bikes are tough.

Stuff the biggest road tires you can fit in the frame and brakes and go ride it. Unless the surface is very soft or very rocky, you will manage just fine with slicks. 

No hucking.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

The limiting factor on my 2011 LeChamp Ti is the rear brake bridge. I can barely fit 25mm Michelin Lithion 2 tires (which actually measure out to 26+mm for me); 25mm Michelin Pro4 Service Course were even wider, and rubbed the brake bridge. So "gravel knobbies" are unlikely to fit.


----------



## usn.mustanger (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, I hadn't reallythought that far ahead, but looking at the brake bridge and front derailleur bracket clearances, with 23c's mounted, I only have about 3mm if clearance. I might experiment with some smallish knobbies or 25mm Gatorskins.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

usn.mustanger said:


> Yeah, I hadn't reallythought that far ahead, but looking at the brake bridge and front derailleur bracket clearances, with 23c's mounted, I only have about 3mm if clearance. I might experiment with some smallish knobbies or 25mm Gatorskins.


For me and at my size, it is all about the tires. Smaller than 28 is useless for me unless nice and graded. Buy rather like 37-8CM actual size for logging road and chucked up surface. And they are fine for smooth graded as well. 6'1" and 210lb.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I wish BD would offer the Century Ti again but with disc brakes.


----------



## jovian (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah my 25c Conti 4000s barely fit on the rear so probably wouldn't make a great cross bike to that that specifically.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

jovian said:


> Yeah my 25c Conti 4000s barely fit on the rear so probably wouldn't make a great cross bike to that that specifically.


jovian - what year and size frame?

(The fit is so close on mine I wouldn't be surprised if the clearances depend on the exact version of the frame you have.)

For anyone who cares, mine is a 2011 51cm.


----------



## jovian (Sep 16, 2014)

paulfeng said:


> jovian - what year and size frame?
> 
> (The fit is so close on mine I wouldn't be surprised if the clearances depend on the exact version of the frame you have.)
> 
> For anyone who cares, mine is a 2011 51cm.


Sorry about that, thought I had included my year. It's a 2015. Size is a 54

Probably the only thing that has disappointed me about the bike so far.

That being said if I was doing CX I wouldn't consider a bike that couldn't do at least a 28 preferably 32. Too much would need to change on the bike to make it CX ready, wheels surely would have to go also.


----------



## stipey71 (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried taking it on the gravel? I'm looking for a bike that can do some gravel (for stress-free mileage - i.e. no distracted drivers) but be good on the road (for doing some triathlons - not looking to be competitive). 

I was thinking of the LeChampion because I saw the review from this website (Review: Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos) say they put 30c tires on it: 

"These Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels performed flawlessly. The tires were good too, but we upgraded them to Michelin 30c tires for more mixed terrain capabilities."

But maybe the better route would be to get the Fantom Cross TI and throw road tires on it for road duty? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

stipey71 said:


> Has anyone tried taking it on the gravel? I'm looking for a bike that can do some gravel (for stress-free mileage - i.e. no distracted drivers) but be good on the road (for doing some triathlons - not looking to be competitive).


I routinely take mine on gravel. It's a fine bike on 23s -- 25s will only make it better. Don't think you could go much bigger on that frame though.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Dresden said:


> I wish BD would offer the Century Ti again but with disc brakes.


Check it out: Save Up to 60% Off Disc Brake Road Bikes - Motobecane Turino TEAM Hydraulic Disc Brake Road Bikes


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep. Tire clearance is the limiting factor.
Maybe it's a little better on the newer ones.


----------



## bobmcee (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a 56cm Ti LeChamp.
Put 25mm conti gatorskins for the first 3000mi
Have 28mm conti 4seasons for the last 1000mi.

The 28mm barely fit- the issue is how close the tire is to the clamp on the seat tube for the front dr.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

bobmcee said:


> I have a 56cm Ti LeChamp.
> Put 25mm conti gatorskins for the first 3000mi
> Have 28mm conti 4seasons for the last 1000mi.
> 
> The 28mm barely fit- the issue is how close the tire is to the clamp on the seat tube for the front dr.



I know Parlee make an uber low profile DR clamp. Maybe eBay import version is attainable for less coin.




19.95 shipped eBay: 

OMNI Racer FULL Carbon Derailleur Clamp


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

I know. I posted it about a week ago. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/motobecane-mercier/century-pro-titanium-disc-351405.html

If I hadn't bought a CAADX a few months ago, it would be a bike I'd be seriously considering buying.


----------



## youngmth (May 22, 2012)

Dresden said:


> I know. I posted it about a week ago. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/motobecane-mercier/century-pro-titanium-disc-351405.html
> 
> If I hadn't bought a CAADX a few months ago, it would be a bike I'd be seriously considering buying.


That's interesting because I recently sold my CaadX and bought the Motobecane Century Comp Titanium.


----------



## ssmd (Oct 26, 2016)

anyone able to fit 28c GP4000s on the newer le champ TI? I read these measure slightly over 30mm. I emailed bikes direct they said 28 was max but all 28c tires vary from different manufacturers. Thanks.


----------

